Ask HN: How big is the camera and lens rental market in US? - shrishmishra
======
brudgers
I am not an expert by any means.

My recently developed impression is multiple options in any large city,
probably one in most medium size cities. Looks pretty capital intensive,
competitive, and focused on longer term hand-holding relationships both with
customers and credit card companies...e.g. $10,000+ credit card deposits.

On the other hand, the camera lens manufacturing and sales business might be
very lucrative considering that it is still a big part of how camera companies
make money and there are potentially very high margins on fast glass.

Good luck.

